# Facilitation Letter for exemption of Initial Entry Requirement



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi, I got myself and family 189 grant in Aug-2015 with Initial Entry Date set as 4th June-2016. I had heard from a friend that he got a waiver from Initial Entry Requirement by simply sending an email to the department and just putting up a reasonable excuse e.g. family problem, kids education etc etc. and the department issued them a Facilitation Letter as per which they gave him the waiver from Initial Entry Requirement and allowed him to enter anytime in 5 years i.e. till the expiry of his grant. 

Based on above, I also tried my luck by simply writing a lame excuse of School Year issue for my kids, and guess what got the waiver and received a similar Facilitation Letter from the department  So now i have time till 2020 to move to Australia, without making any initial entry. 

Facilitation Letter says:

"While failure to comply with visa conditions may render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration Act 1958 I am writing to advise that the department has decided not to cancel the relevant visa(s). General Skilled Migration has no objection to the visa holder(s) travelling to and entering Australia while they continue to hold a Class SI Subclass 189 visa. The expiry date of the visa(s) is: 25th August, 2020."

Has anyone else also tried and got such Facilitation Letter........!


----------



## ravi2327 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Hi uhafez12*

uhafez12 , 
I recently got the facilitation letter having almost same content as you cited . Can you let me know if there was any issue / delay when you made the initial entry in Australia by showing this facilitation letter exempting you to meet the IED as prescribed in Grant notice . 
Does this letter suffice or it may be questioned upon arrival . I am in similar situation and do not want to take any chance . I need to travel in next 10 days so early response is appreciated.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

ravi2327 said:


> uhafez12 ,
> I recently got the facilitation letter having almost same content as you cited . Can you let me know if there was any issue / delay when you made the initial entry in Australia by showing this facilitation letter exempting you to meet the IED as prescribed in Grant notice .
> Does this letter suffice or it may be questioned upon arrival . I am in similar situation and do not want to take any chance . I need to travel in next 10 days so early response is appreciated.
> 
> ...


hi ravi and friends,

i got grant today for SI-189 i.e. 01 Sep 2016 but they have only given 14 Sep 2016 --its not possible for me to travel as i am currently living in KSA with family and lot of issues in getting exit-re-entry visa from company due to saudi laws...

can you tell me , to which email you contacted to get exempt letter for IED , did you contacted with [email protected] but they reply after 28 working days and my IED is passing before that .

thanks


----------



## buddha77 (May 20, 2016)

Do you have a format for same, I would also like to send them the same, are their any disadvantage for same?


----------



## buddha77 (May 20, 2016)

uhafez12 said:


> Hi, I got myself and family 189 grant in Aug-2015 with Initial Entry Date set as 4th June-2016. I had heard from a friend that he got a waiver from Initial Entry Requirement by simply sending an email to the department and just putting up a reasonable excuse e.g. family problem, kids education etc etc. and the department issued them a Facilitation Letter as per which they gave him the waiver from Initial Entry Requirement and allowed him to enter anytime in 5 years i.e. till the expiry of his grant.
> 
> Based on above, I also tried my luck by simply writing a lame excuse of School Year issue for my kids, and guess what got the waiver and received a similar Facilitation Letter from the department  So now i have time till 2020 to move to Australia, without making any initial entry.
> 
> ...


Do you have a format for same, I would also like to send them the same, are their any disadvantage for same? 

Kindly advice.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

buddha77 said:


> Do you have a format for same, I would also like to send them the same, are their any disadvantage for same?
> 
> Kindly advice.



Just write them a simple email with a reasonable justification. And it is just an exemption from the initial entery, rest terms and conditions remain all the same. So I don't see any disadvantages for getting this exemption if you are not willing to make the initial entry.


----------



## Kuriousv (Apr 7, 2017)

Similar situation. Not sure why such a small window (of one month) is given when it is impossible to plan given we have family and even our passport has gone for renewal. Was there any other method to communicate with them other than email? 
Does reply takes 28 days? Please advise.

In that case we will also be in a position where we will have first entry date elapsed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashrathore (Jul 22, 2016)

mfa said:


> hi ravi and friends,
> 
> i got grant today for SI-189 i.e. 01 Sep 2016 but they have only given 14 Sep 2016 --its not possible for me to travel as i am currently living in KSA with family and lot of issues in getting exit-re-entry visa from company due to saudi laws...
> 
> ...



Did you get any alternate contact, other than [email protected]. I got my grant on 21st July 2017 and IED is 06 Aug 2017. I need to get it extended as its a very short notice.


----------



## Kuriousv (Apr 7, 2017)

ashrathore said:


> Did you get any alternate contact, other than [email protected]. I got my grant on 21st July 2017 and IED is 06 Aug 2017. I need to get it extended as its a very short notice.


You can expect a response in 3 weeks or so but try to reach them . They are usually not prompt but if your reasons are genuine they may extend it


----------



## ashrathore (Jul 22, 2016)

*IED extended*

Hi all,

All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.

I am adding my experience here, about the first issue I faced after my grant. I got the grant on 21st July 2017 and my First entry date was 06th Aug 2017. Now a period of 15 days is too short to make this kind on move. I understand, you can just visit and return back but travelling with 2 dependents was a lot of money wasted in tickets.

I desperately tried to extend the date. I did the following:

1) Wrote email to GSM Adelaid (	[email protected] ), requesting to extend the date on last friday. No response till Monday.

2) Tried calling helpline, but this is a waste of effort. The person who will attend your call can just give some info and noting else.

3) Again wrote a mail today but added the GSM Brisbane email as well ([email protected] ). Because my processing was done in Brisbane, but got grant for Adelaid.

4) Got the mail today itself, and GSM Brisbane waived of the IED requirement.

I thought this may prove useful for someone.


----------



## mebond007 (Jul 5, 2016)

ashrathore said:


> Hi all,
> 
> All those who are waiting for the grant, I understand its a time of anxiety and confusion. But be certain, you will get your grant.
> 
> ...


Can you provide sample language of the letter. Does it mention any of your name who got the grant or reference ID ? or is it generic letter?


----------



## sathsumi (May 19, 2017)

Hi Ravi
I requested IED waiver and received a similar facilitation letter. It would be great if you can share your experience of first entry to Australia after the expiry of Initial expiry date. Did Airlines or upon Arrival in Australia did you face any difficulties ? If i have the prints of grant letter along with facilitation letter is enough or do i need any more documents to travel after the expiry of IED. 

Thanks 

Regrads
Satheesh



ravi2327 said:


> uhafez12 ,
> I recently got the facilitation letter having almost same content as you cited . Can you let me know if there was any issue / delay when you made the initial entry in Australia by showing this facilitation letter exempting you to meet the IED as prescribed in Grant notice .
> Does this letter suffice or it may be questioned upon arrival . I am in similar situation and do not want to take any chance . I need to travel in next 10 days so early response is appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------

